# الطريقه المثلى لحل البلاطه الهوردى hollow block على برنامج السيف والتى تناظر الحل اليدوى



## أسامه نواره (9 ديسمبر 2012)

لحل البلاطه الهوردى على برنامج السيف لنتاظر الحل اليدوى يجب اتباع الخطوات التاليه :-1- ادخال الكمرات المدفونه على أساس أنها shell وليس frame element على أن تكون أبعاد ال shell بنفس أبعاد الكمره المدفونه كما يلى


----------



## أسامه نواره (9 ديسمبر 2012)

لحل البلاطه الهوردى على برنامج السيف لنتاظر الحل اليدوى يجب اتباع الخطوات التاليه :-1- ادخال الكمرات المدفونه على أساس أنها shell وليس frame element على أن تكون أبعاد ال shell بنفس أبعاد الكمره المدفونه كما يلى

وكذلك الاعصاب على هيئة كمرات frame 12*20 تصل بين الكمرت المدفونه الصافيه وليس بين محاورها كما يلى


----------



## أسامه نواره (9 ديسمبر 2012)

وبذلك سوف نحصل على حديد التسليح للكمرات الهوردى المدفونه كالاتى 

والعزوم على الاعصاب الهوردى كما يلى


----------



## engalgashaam (9 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

عزيز اسامه ........

ممكن اعرف طريقة (One way Punching shear and Shaear Reinforcement ) في wide beam .


----------



## nawalid6 (9 ديسمبر 2012)

وكيف يمكن دراسة الكمرات المدفونة في القص وتصميم الكانات اللازمة


----------



## madny (9 ديسمبر 2012)

ممتاز بشمهندسنا الغالي أسامة نوارة​


----------



## أسامه نواره (9 ديسمبر 2012)

engalgashaam قال:


> لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> عزيز اسامه ........
> ممكن اعرف طريقة (One way Punching shear and Shaear Reinforcement ) في wide beam .





nawalid6 قال:


> وكيف يمكن دراسة الكمرات المدفونة في القص وتصميم الكانات اللازمة


الاصل فى الكمرات الهوردى أنها جزء من بلاطه لاكمريه اى جزء من flat slab ولذلك المفروض التحقق من اجهادات الثقب punching shear لاننا نتعامل مع بلاطه وليس كمره ومن خلال برنامج السيف اذا تحقق اجهاد الثقب وكان امن اى safe اذن نضع الكانات فى الكمرات الهوردى min مع المحافظه على المسافه بين افرع الكانه الواحده لاتزيد عن 30 سم 
كما وأنه فى الحل اليدوى دائما مايكون اجهادات القص امنه على اساس أن الحل اليدوى تم لكمره كأنها DROP BEAM وليست بلاطه 
اما اذا كان اجهاد الثقب غير امن فهناك حلول باستخدام حديد التسليح ولكن الكود المصرى لايعترف باستخدام حديد التسليح فى معالجة اجهادات الثقب لذلك يتم استخدام زيادة سمك الكمره المدفونه وذلك بعمل 5 الى 6سم مقلوبه أسفل طبقة التشطيب 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## القافله (9 ديسمبر 2012)

بعد اذن حضرتك مهندس اسامه كثير من الشروحات مذكوره فيها الاتي عند عمل بلاطه هوردي two way slab يتم استخدام waffle في السيف هل هذا صحيح مع انهم في الواقع الخصائص غير متشابه ارجو التوضيح جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nawalid6 (10 ديسمبر 2012)

م اسامة
وماذا لو كان عرض الكمرة غير كاف لمقاومة اجهاد القص الثقب
بمعني ان تكون رسالة البرنامج هي na


----------



## zahi baroudi (10 ديسمبر 2012)

رسالة البرنامج NA تعني أنّه لم يقوم بحساب القصّ وذلك بسبب وجود كمرة... فهو يقوم بتسليح الShear بشكل يقاوم القصّ دون الحاجة لمعرفة الPunching Shear Ratio


----------



## zahi baroudi (10 ديسمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> لحل البلاطه الهوردى على برنامج السيف لنتاظر الحل اليدوى يجب اتباع الخطوات التاليه :-1- ادخال الكمرات المدفونه على أساس أنها shell وليس frame element على أن تكون أبعاد ال shell بنفس أبعاد الكمره المدفونه كما يلى



للأسف أني أعمل على SAFE 12.2.0 لا يمكنني فتح الملف، ولكن هذه هي الطريقة التي أستخدمها على السيف لدراسة سقف الشفرات، وهي صحيحة 100% وقد نفّذت مشاريع عليها، هي تصوير للواقع بتفصيله.
لا أعلم كيف عرّفت السلاب والأحمال ولكن من جهتي أقوم بتعري SOLID SLAB بسماكة 6cm التي هي الCover وأزيد وزى حجر الهوردي على الDead ب 0.15 ton/m2

إلا أنّه بالفعل هناك مشكلة لا يمكن حلّها وتبقى مختلفة عن الحساب اليدوي وهي الNegative Moment في الكمرات التي تلقى على حائط فالسيف يقوم بزيادتها جدّا وبعزوم تفوق ضعف العزم الإيجابي Negative moment equal twice the positive moment in mid span
ولكن يمكن زيادة الحديد في بحر الكمرة والبقاء في SAFE SIDE


----------



## nawalid6 (10 ديسمبر 2012)

وهذه الرسالة تظهر ايضا يا مهندس زاهي لو كانت المساحة غير كافية للمطلوبة لمقاومة القص بمعني جرب مثلا عمود 60*60 وقاعدة 1.20*1.20 وعمقها 60 سم ستظهر لك نفس الرسالة


----------



## أسامه نواره (10 ديسمبر 2012)

zahi baroudi قال:


> للأسف أني أعمل على SAFE 12.2.0 لا يمكنني فتح الملف، ولكن هذه هي الطريقة التي أستخدمها على السيف لدراسة سقف الشفرات، وهي صحيحة 100% وقد نفّذت مشاريع عليها، هي تصوير للواقع بتفصيله.
> لا أعلم كيف عرّفت السلاب والأحمال ولكن من جهتي أقوم بتعري SOLID SLAB بسماكة 6cm التي هي الCover وأزيد وزى حجر الهوردي على الDead ب 0.15 ton/m2
> 
> إلا أنّه بالفعل هناك مشكلة لا يمكن حلّها وتبقى مختلفة عن الحساب اليدوي وهي الNegative Moment في الكمرات التي تلقى على حائط فالسيف يقوم بزيادتها جدّا وبعزوم تفوق ضعف العزم الإيجابي Negative moment equal twice the positive moment in mid span
> ولكن يمكن زيادة الحديد في بحر الكمرة والبقاء في SAFE SIDE


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الملف المضغوط به ملف امتداده f2k يمكن استيراد الملف من خلال قائمة file >import >hollow block.f2k
أما بالنسبه لاحمال الطزب الهوردى فهذا يختلف حسب النوع فأنا هنا لم استخدم اوزان للطوب لاننا يمكن استخدام طوب بوليستريين مهمل الوزن وكما أن الطوب يمكن أن يكون طوب أحمر طفلى وزن الطوبه = 12-14 كيلوا والمتر المربع من البلاطه الهوردى به 10 طوبات تقريبا اذن وزن المتر المربع لهذا الطوب = 120 الى 140 كجم \م2 
أما اذا كان الطوب اسمنتى فيصل وزن الطوبه من 22 الى 24 كيلو جرام أى أن الوزن على المتر المربع = 220 الى 240 كجم\م2 طبعا كل الاوزان السابقه للطوب ومعها الاحمال للمتر المربع على أساس أن أبعاد الطوبه الواحده = 20 * 40 * 20 سم والذى يستخدم لبلاطه هوردى تبدأ من سمك 25 الى 28 سم 
أما بالنسبه لاتصال الكمره drop beam بحائط القص فالافضل أن يكون اتصال الكمره بحائط القص على وجه الحائط وليس عند مركز حائط القص لتلاشى المشكله السابقه مع عمل end release للكمرات كما يتم set modifiers ل M1-1 &M2-2 & M1-2 لحائط القص نفسه  
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## amrcivil (10 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Eng.zeky (10 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zahi baroudi (10 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم بش مهندس،



أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> الملف المضغوط به ملف امتداده f2k يمكن استيراد الملف من خلال قائمة file >import >hollow block.f2k
> 
> أعلم ذلك وقد حاولت ولكن لم يتقبّله كذلك...
> ...



المراد في هذه المشكلة هو تخفيض العزوم وليس إعدامها ... ربّما يجب عليّ البحث عن ال Modifiers المناسبين حتّى أصل للنّتائج الطّبيعية

وجزاك الله كلّ خير


----------



## zahi baroudi (10 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم بش مهندس،



nawalid6 قال:


> وهذه الرسالة تظهر ايضا يا مهندس زاهي لو كانت المساحة غير كافية للمطلوبة لمقاومة القص بمعني جرب مثلا عمود 60*60 وقاعدة 1.20*1.20 وعمقها 60 سم ستظهر لك نفس الرسالة



كلامك فيه من الصّحة ولكن ليس في هذه الحالة، لأن السّيف بحاجة ال d/2 من على كلّ أطراف العامود لحساب ال Punching
أما في المثل التي أعطيته فهو يتوفّر d/2 = 30cm وعندنا نصف العامود 30 والباقي 30=d/2 فإذا يقوم البرنامج بالحساب وبالمرفق الميثال مع الجواب


----------



## أسامه نواره (10 ديسمبر 2012)

zahi baroudi قال:


> السلام عليكم بش مهندس،
> عندنا في لبنان نستعمل هوردي اسمنتي بأبعاد 42x20 وبإرتفاع 14-18 - 24 سم، هل لديك ملفّ بأوزان الطوب الإسمنتي ؟
> وجزاك الله كلّ خير


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
كثيرا ما يقابل أى مهندس تصميم مشاكل فى كثير عندما ينتقل من مكان الى مكان اخر أو من دوله الى دوله اخرى وذلك فى تحديد الكثير من المواد التى سوف يستخدمها ومنها أوزان الطوب المستخدم فى البلاطه الهوردى وكذلك فى أعمال المبانى والتى لابد من تحديدها قبل البدء من تصميمها 
ومن وجهت نظرى هذا الموضوع تحديدا لايحتاج الى ملفات بالاوزان فأبسط شئ هو أن نقوم بوزن مجموعه من عينات هذا الطوب ثم نقوم بأخذ مقاساتها ثم نقوم بقسمة الوزن على حجم الطوبه ومنها نحسب متوسط كثافة الطوب سواء المستخدم فى اعمال المبانى أو فى البلاطه الهودرى وهذا ما يقوم بكتابتة فى الشروط والمواصفات التى يتم تحديدها المهندس المصمم
وكذلك بالنسبه لحديد التسليح يمكن اجراء اختبار شد له واذا لم يتمكن يلزم المورد لحديد التسليح باحضار شهاده من مصنع حديد التسليح لتحديد اجهاد الشد الذى سوف يقوم بالتصميم عليه 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (10 ديسمبر 2012)

zahi baroudi قال:


> السلام عليكم بش مهندس،
> كلامك فيه من الصّحة ولكن ليس في هذه الحالة، لأن السّيف بحاجة ال d/2 من على كلّ أطراف العامود لحساب ال Punching
> أما في المثل التي أعطيته فهو يتوفّر d/2 = 30cm وعندنا نصف العامود 30 والباقي 30=d/2 فإذا يقوم البرنامج بالحساب وبالمرفق الميثال مع الجواب


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
تحديد مكان القطاع الحرج الذى نقوم بحساب اجهادات الثقب punching shear عنده يتوقف على حسب الكود الذى نعمل عليه 
ففى الكود البريطانى BS8110 يكون القطاع الحرج على بعد 1.5d من وجه العمود 
وفى الكود الاوربى الموحد EROU 2004 يكون القطاع الحرج على بعد 2.00d من وجه العمود
أما الكود المصرى وهو مأخوذ عن الكود الامريكى فيكون القطاع الحرج على بعد 0.50d من وجه العمود 
 تقبل تحياتى


----------



## مهندس عامر (10 ديسمبر 2012)

عاشت ايدك اخي العزيز اسامة على الموضوع لكن لم استفد من المف لاني استخدم اصدار منك وجربت الاستيراد ونفس الخطاء بالفتح فياحبذا ان تحفظه باصدار اقل من التي تمتلكها لان النت عندنا ضعيف ولا اقدر ان احمل النسخة الجديدة وشكرا لك


----------



## zahi baroudi (11 ديسمبر 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> تحديد مكان القطاع الحرج الذى نقوم بحساب اجهادات الثقب punching shear عنده يتوقف على حسب الكود الذى نعمل عليه
> ففى الكود البريطانى BS8110 يكون القطاع الحرج على بعد 1.5d من وجه العمود
> وفى الكود الاوربى الموحد EROU 2004 يكون القطاع الحرج على بعد 2.00d من وجه العمود
> ...



جزاك الله خيرا على التوضيح وعلى المعلومات السابقة، إذ أني لا أعمل إلا بالكود الأمريكي نتيجة إستخدامه في الشرق الأسط والخليج العربي


----------



## م.خليل الطه (12 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## مصطفى كريم (12 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ممكن حضرتك ترسل الملف مرة اخرى على فيرجن 12.3.1
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى كريم (12 ديسمبر 2012)

لكن السؤال دلوقتى يا بشمهندس اسامة ان الطريقة دى هتعطينى حديد التسليح للكمرات طيب والابعاد وكمان رسمها هياخد وقت كتير
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هاني علي 26 (12 ديسمبر 2012)

الله يبارك فيك مهندسنا الكبير ربنا يعزك


----------



## الورد الابيض (13 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور ياا بشمهندس بجد


----------



## علي اِبراهيم (13 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور
علي 
الموضوع 
والملف
الرائع


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (13 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## Hind Aldoory (14 ديسمبر 2012)

​جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## eng_moukble (7 يناير 2013)

طيب ممكن اسيراد الكمره من نوع البلاطه من الاتوكاد


----------



## sasabigboss (15 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلاااااااااااااا على الموضوع الجميل ده و جزاكم الله خير جزاء :75:


----------



## marshal111 (15 يناير 2013)

ياريت ياجماعه حد يسيف الملف اللي رافعه مهندس اسامة علي 12.3.0 او حاجة اقل عشان نقدر نستفاد لان طريقة لاستيراد لم تنفع


----------



## bregadeer (17 يناير 2013)

hollow block.DXF

انا حاولت اساعد وحولت الموديل الى ملف اوتوكاد وممكن تعمله استيراد على السيف


----------



## zine eddine (17 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم
اشكر الاخ الكريم عل هذا النجهود 

وتمنيت لو كان شرحا با الفيديوا يرفقه شرح

جزاك الله اخي اسامة خيرا ومعرفة 
و السلام عليكم


----------



## HCIVILENG (18 يناير 2013)

تمت التجربه ولكن نتيجة العزم تعطي تقريبا نصف نتيجة العزم بالحل بالطريقة اليدويه ..!


----------



## أسامه نواره (18 يناير 2013)

HCIVILENG قال:


> تمت التجربه ولكن نتيجة العزم تعطي تقريبا نصف نتيجة العزم بالحل بالطريقة اليدويه ..!


*يرجى تنزيل ملفك للمراجعه
تقبل تحياتى *


----------



## HCIVILENG (18 يناير 2013)

مشاهدة المرفق HB.pdfالمهندس اسامه المحترم ..
تمت التجربه على نفس الملف الذي ارفقته حضرتك في بداية هذه المشاركه
مرفق نتيجة التحليل حسب سيف 12 وايضا" حسابات للحل اليدوي
ارجو المعاينه والتعليق لتعم الفائده.


----------



## HCIVILENG (18 يناير 2013)

صوره عن التحليل حسب سيف 12

مشاهدة المرفق hollow block-R1.zip


----------



## القافله (18 يناير 2013)

بخصوص الكمرات الخارجيه الا يمكن تغييرها l section ومشكور جداااااااااااااا علي المعلومات القيمه


----------



## أسامه نواره (18 يناير 2013)

HCIVILENG قال:


> المهندس اسامه المحترم ..
> تمت التجربه على نفس الملف الذي ارفقته حضرتك في بداية هذه المشاركه
> مرفق نتيجة التحليل حسب سيف 12 وايضا" حسابات للحل اليدوي
> ارجو المعاينه والتعليق لتعم الفائده.


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اولا اذكر بأن الهدف الرئيسى من طريقة الادخال للبلاطه الهوردى والكمر الهودرى التى قمت باقتراحها وعملها على برنامج السيف 12 كان هدفها الاساسى هو محاولة الوصول للحل اليدوى على البرنامج وخصوصا للكمرات المدفونه hidden beam ومحاولة عدم تداخل الاحمال نتيجة تداخل الكمرات المدفونه مع البلاطه الهوردى وذلك عند تعريفها ورسمها بالطريقه الموجوده ببرنامج السيف 12 والتى لاتعطى نتائج مثل او قريبه من الحل اليدوى وخصوصا للكمرات المدفونه 
واذا رجعنا الى حساباتك المرفقه وهى خاصه بحساب العزوم على الاعصاب وليس الكمرات المدفونه فنلاحظ الاتى








1- ملف السيف المرفق الاعصاب بطول 5 متر وليس 6 متر 
2- فى حساباتك للاحمال تم حساب وزن عصب واحد فى المتر المربع والمفروض أن يكون عدد 2 عصب وبذلك يكون وزن العصبيين = 2 * (0.10 * 0.20+ 0.07 * 0.50 ) * 2.50 = 0.275 طن/م2 
3- L.L = 0.20 t/m2 & Fc= 0.15 t/m2
4- t/ rib 0.46 = ultimate Load =( 1.40 * 0.275 +0.15 * 1.40+ 0.20 *1.60) *0.50
هنا تم اهمال وزن الطوب الهوردى واعتباره طوب فوم بولسترين مهمل الوزن
وعلى ذلك اذا تم حل العصبيين ككمره مستمره مكونه من عدد span كل span = 5.00m وعليه احمال = 0.46 t.m 
فسوف يكون العزوم السالب عند الركيزه (الكمره المدفونه ) يدويا = w*L*L/8 = 0.46 * 5 * 5 / 8 = -1.43 t.m 
والعزوم الموجبه = 0.07 * 5 * 5 * 0.46 = 0.805 طن متر / عصب وهى الموجوده على العصب 
واذا ادخلنا نفس البيانات السابقه على برنامج السيف 12 فسوف يكون العزوم عند الركيزه (الكمره المدفونه) كالاتى 
1- الاحمال الحيه L.L= 0.20 t/m2 & Fc= 0.15 t/m2 
2- يتم ادخال الوزن الذاتى للبلاطه العلويه ذات السمك 7 سم بمقدار = 0.07 * 2.50 = 0.175 طن /م2 
وعلى أن يتم تعديل سمك هذه البلاطه الى 0.001 م حتى يمكن اهمال وزنها 
فكانت النتائج على الاعصاب الهوردى كالاتى





وكما نرى فان العزوم الموجبه للعصب هى نفسها كما بالحل اليدوى والعزوم السالبه تقل عن الحل اليدوى لان برنامج السيف 12 يقوم بالحل طبعا بطريقة ال FE ونتيجة ارتكاز هذه الاعصاب على الكمره الهوردى ذات الجساءه القليليه فهذا يسبب هبوط فى هذه الكمره مما يسبب فى تولد عزوم بقيم صغيره على الاعصاب 
وكما أننا فى العاده فى تصميم هذه الاعصاب نقوم بحلها يدويا كأنها اعصاب simple ribs 
نرجع للموضوع الاهم وهو العزوم على الكمرات الهوردى المدفونه والتى تكون كالاتى وهى الاساس من هذه الطريقه 
1- الوزن الذاتى للكمره الهوردى التى بعرض 1.00 م = 1.00 * 0.27 * 2.50 * 1.40 = 0.945 طن/متر
وهذا الوزن يكون على طول محور الكمره اى بطول span = 6.00 m 
2- الاوزان من البلاطه الهوردى على الكمره الهوردى المدفونه =(0.46 * 2 ) * 5.00 = 4.60 طن /متر الطولى وهذا الحمل يكون على طول 5.50 متر من طول الكمره ذات الطول = 6.00 متر 
والحمل = 0.46 طن/متر 2 هى وزن العصب الواحد 
ومقدار 5 م= المسافه من منتصف الباكيه الى منتصف الباكيه العموديه على الكمره الهوردى اى مقدار الطول من البلاطه الهوردى التى ترتكز على الكمره الهوردى وهذه طريقه تقريبيه والاصل أننا نحصل على رد فعل كل عصب على الكمره الهوردى ثم يتم حل الكمره الهوردى على ردود الافعال للاعصاب الواقعه عليها 
وعلى ذلك تكون الكمره محمله بحمل ذاتى + الحمل من البلاطه = 0.945 + 4.6 = 5.545 طن /متر وذلك على مسافة 5.5 م من الكمره الهوردى 
وعند حل هذه الكمره على برنامج الساب2000مع اهمال الوزن الذاتى للكمره الهوردى عند الحل على الساب فكانت النتائج كالاتى









وعند حل ملف السيف 12 كانت النتائج التاليه للكمره الهوردى المدفونه فى منتصف السقف 





ومما سبق يتضح أنه بادخال وحل السقف الهوردى الذى يحتوى على كمرات مدفونه هوردى بالطريقه المذكوره يكون قريب جدا من الحل اليدوى للكمرات الهوردى والتى يمكن ادخالها بسهوله الى برنامج السيف 12 عن طريق برنامج الاتوكاد 
وبالطبع لو تم حل هذا المثال بطريقة تعريف البلاطه الهوردى الموجوده فى برنامج السيف 12 فلن يعطى نفس النتائج للكمرات الهوردى المدفونه وانما سوف يعطى نتائج للعزوم قليله جدا 
مرفق ملف السيف 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## القافله (18 يناير 2013)

HCIVILENG قال:


> صوره عن التحليل حسب سيف 12
> 
> مشاهدة المرفق 87327


ممكن رفع ملف السيف


----------



## القافله (18 يناير 2013)

بسم الله ما شاء الله جزاك الله خير مهندسنا القدير


----------



## HCIVILENG (18 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم..
1- اتفق معك م. اسامه بخصوص تصحيح حساب وزن العصب للمتر المربع 
2- في الحسابات اليدويه يؤخذ طول العصب center to center
3- عند اخذ سمك البلاطه العلويه بمقدار 0.001 متر هكذا قللنا من جسائتها ولذلك لا يمكن اعتماد نتيجة الترخيم 
4- يبقى السؤال المهم هو ما مدى دقة النتائج لو لم نغير جساءة العناصر وتركنا البرنامج يعمل بحسب طريقة الشركه المنتجه للبرنامج ؟
5- لماذا نريد تقريب النتائج للحل اليدوي والذي هو اصلا به الكثير من التقريب وعدم الدقه الكامله ؟

وشكرا"


----------



## hadad1116 (18 يناير 2013)

جزاكم اللة خير على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## نبعة المدينة (18 يناير 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> الملف المضغوط به ملف امتداده f2k يمكن استيراد الملف من خلال قائمة file >import >hollow block.f2k
> أما بالنسبه لاحمال الطزب الهوردى فهذا يختلف حسب النوع فأنا هنا لم استخدم اوزان للطوب لاننا يمكن استخدام طوب بوليستريين مهمل الوزن وكما أن الطوب يمكن أن يكون طوب أحمر طفلى وزن الطوبه = 12-14 كيلوا والمتر المربع من البلاطه الهوردى به 10 طوبات تقريبا اذن وزن المتر المربع لهذا الطوب = 120 الى 140 كجم \م2
> أما اذا كان الطوب اسمنتى فيصل وزن الطوبه من 22 الى 24 كيلو جرام أى أن الوزن على المتر المربع = 220 الى 240 كجم\م2 طبعا كل الاوزان السابقه للطوب ومعها الاحمال للمتر المربع على أساس أن أبعاد الطوبه الواحده = 20 * 40 * 20 سم والذى يستخدم لبلاطه هوردى تبدأ من سمك 25 الى 28 سم
> ...


المهندس اسامه : ملفات السيف لا تفتح حتى في الطريقه التي قلتها
الملف المضغوط به ملف امتداده f2k يمكن استيراد الملف من خلال قائمة file >import >hollow block.f2k
فالمشكله ان الملفات على السيف لا تفتح فهل هناك طريقه اخرى
علماً بان السيف عندي safe 12.3.0


----------



## نبعة المدينة (18 يناير 2013)

مصطفى كريم قال:


> السلام عليكم ممكن حضرتك ترسل الملف مرة اخرى على فيرجن 12.3.1
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


باعثه باعثه لو كان فيرجن 12.3.0 يكون احسن حتى يستفيد اكبر عدد ممكن ..مع الشكر


----------



## نبعة المدينة (18 يناير 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> تحديد مكان القطاع الحرج الذى نقوم بحساب اجهادات الثقب punching shear عنده يتوقف على حسب الكود الذى نعمل عليه
> ففى الكود البريطانى BS8110 يكون القطاع الحرج على بعد 1.5d من وجه العمود
> وفى الكود الاوربى الموحد EROU 2004 يكون القطاع الحرج على بعد 2.00d من وجه العمود
> ...


طبعاً عندما نقول ان الكود البريطاني 1.5D فهذا عندما تكون الاحمال ULTIMET . وهي تكون على بعد 1D عندا تكون الاحمال WORKING 
ولكن استغرب ان يكون الكود المصري على بعد 0.50d .


----------



## bregadeer (18 يناير 2013)

مشكور بشمهندس اسامة بس ياريت سؤال بالنسبة للشرائح التصميمية ب هي حضرتك عاملها عشان نصمم عليها؟


----------



## deadheart333 (21 يناير 2013)

lمش ممكن حضرتك يا بشمهندس اسامة ....السيف يفهم ان الكمرات المخفية اللى فى اتجاه y متحمله على الكمرات فى اتجاه x لانها الاكبر فى القطاع؟؟؟


----------



## أسامه نواره (21 يناير 2013)

HCIVILENG قال:


> السلام عليكم..
> 1- اتفق معك م. اسامه بخصوص تصحيح حساب وزن العصب للمتر المربع
> 2- في الحسابات اليدويه يؤخذ طول العصب center to center
> *اذا رجعنا للكود فان بحر العصب = بحر الكمره = الاقل من 1.05 المسافه الصافيه بين الركيزتيين أو المسافه بين محورلا الركزيتتن *
> ...


*تقبل تحياتى *


----------



## أسامه نواره (21 يناير 2013)

نبعة المدينة قال:


> طبعاً عندما نقول ان الكود البريطاني 1.5d فهذا عندما تكون الاحمال ultimet . وهي تكون على بعد 1d عندا تكون الاحمال working
> ولكن استغرب ان يكون الكود المصري على بعد 0.50d .



*لان الكود المصرى فى هذه الجزئيه مأخوذ عن الكود الامريكى aci r318*


----------



## أسامه نواره (21 يناير 2013)

bregadeer قال:


> مشكور بشمهندس اسامة بس ياريت سؤال بالنسبة للشرائح التصميمية ب هي حضرتك عاملها عشان نصمم عليها؟


*الشرائح فى برنامج السيف تشبه ال column strips & Field strips حيث يمكن من خلالها مشاهدة قيم العزوم وقوى القص ويمكن التصميم على عزوم هذه الشرائح وايجاد حديد التسليح وهى الطريقه المثلى فى تصميم البلاطه اللاكمريه حيث يتم عمل الشرائح بعرض 1.00 م للحصول على حديد التسليح كل 1.00 م وكما يمكن للبرنامج أن يقوم بحساب وايجاد الحديد الاضافى السفلى أو العلوى المطلوب عمله لكل 1.00 م فى البلاطه اللاكمريه بعد تحديد قطر وعدد حديد الشبكه العلويه فى المتر وكذلك قطر وعدد حديد الشبكه السفليه فى المتر 
تقبل تحياتى *


----------



## أسامه نواره (21 يناير 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> lمش ممكن حضرتك يا بشمهندس اسامة ....السيف يفهم ان الكمرات المخفية اللى فى اتجاه y متحمله على الكمرات فى اتجاه x لانها الاكبر فى القطاع؟؟؟


*البرنامج لايفهم - البرنامج بيحل بطريقة ال fe 
*


----------



## deadheart333 (22 يناير 2013)

انا اقصد ان حضرتك لاترسم المخدات الكبيرة فى اتجاه x ونرسم بعد كدة المخدات الصغيرة ترتكز عليها فى اتجاه y لان الكمر ذو الجساءة الاقل هايتحمل على الكمر ذو الجساءة الاعلى وبالتالى 

هاتزود قيم الshear على الكمرة الكبيرة .....بمعنى الاخر البرنامج مش هايعتبر ان المخدات فى اتجاه y مرتكزة على العمود مباشرة ولكنها مرتكزة على المخدات الكبيرة فى اتجاه x

انا بقول حضرتك ان احنا نلغى الخط الفاصل المشترك بين الكمرتين ونخلى الكمرتين مفتوحين على بعض بمعنى اخر متداخلتين وليس احداها ترتكز على الاخرى انا جربتها وفعلا اديتنى نتائج 
مختلفة عن رسمة حضرتك......تعليق حضرتك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




الخطوط المشار اليها يتم مسحها وفى انتظار رد حضرتك؟؟؟


----------



## نبعة المدينة (22 يناير 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاصل فى الكمرات الهوردى أنها جزء من بلاطه لاكمريه اى جزء من flat slab ولذلك المفروض التحقق من اجهادات الثقب punching shear لاننا نتعامل مع بلاطه وليس كمره ومن خلال برنامج السيف اذا تحقق اجهاد الثقب وكان امن اى safe اذن نضع الكانات فى الكمرات الهوردى min مع المحافظه على المسافه بين افرع الكانه الواحده لاتزيد عن 30 سم
> كما وأنه فى الحل اليدوى دائما مايكون اجهادات القص امنه على اساس أن الحل اليدوى تم لكمره كأنها DROP BEAM وليست بلاطه
> اما اذا كان اجهاد الثقب غير امن فهناك حلول باستخدام حديد التسليح ولكن الكود المصرى لايعترف باستخدام حديد التسليح فى معالجة اجهادات الثقب لذلك يتم استخدام زيادة سمك الكمره المدفونه وذلك بعمل 5 الى 6سم مقلوبه أسفل طبقة التشطيب
> تقبل تحياتى


ان تحويل الكمره المخفيه الى slab ) ( نتعامل معها ك shell يعطينا فرصه لنتحقق من punching shear (السماكه ). اما لو اعتبرن ان الكمره المخفيهbeam او حتى الساقطه فلن يعلمنا البرنامج عن قوى القص الثاقب P. SH. فالبرنامج عندها سيكتب ملحوظه N/C ويقصد بها NON. CULCULATED.


----------



## deadheart333 (22 يناير 2013)

مش دة حضرتك اللى اقصده خالص اذا كانت الاجابة موجه ليا انا بسال فى حاجة تانى خالص مالهاش دعوة بالبانشينج ؟؟....انا بسال فى نظام تحميل كمرة على التانية


----------



## deadheart333 (23 يناير 2013)

وازاى اعمل الcheck of shear على المخدة لو عملتها shell elemnt??


----------



## نبعة المدينة (23 يناير 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> وازاى اعمل الcheck of shear على المخدة لو عملتها shell elemnt??


بسبب اختلاف اللهجات ما المقصود بالمخده


----------



## deadheart333 (24 يناير 2013)

hidden beams


----------



## نبعة المدينة (24 يناير 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> hidden beams


ما فهمته من المشاركات فان الشير ( الكانات ) نحسبها من m22 
اما m1-1 فهي للعزوم ( الحديد السفلي والعلوي )
اما قوى القص الثاقب punching shear فهناك ايقونه خاصه بها 
هذا هو بانسبه لسؤالك عن كيفية معرفة الشير في الكمرات المخفيه (hidden beam ) والذي يحلو لك ان تسميه (المخده )


----------



## اسحاق الصبري (24 يناير 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووورررررررررر


----------



## deadheart333 (24 يناير 2013)

اختى نبعة الحياة حقيقة لا اعرف ان كان نبعة الحياة مذكر ام مؤنث ولكن فى كل الحالات اختى او اخى..........الشير بنجيبه من v13
وليس m22


----------



## نبعة المدينة (24 يناير 2013)

نبعة المدينة قال:


> ما فهمته من المشاركات فان الشير ( الكانات ) نحسبها من m22
> اما m1-1 فهي للعزوم ( الحديد السفلي والعلوي )
> اما قوى القص الثاقب punching shear فهناك ايقونه خاصه بها
> هذا هو بانسبه لسؤالك عن كيفية معرفة الشير في الكمرات المخفيه (hidden beam ) والذي يحلو لك ان تسميه (المخده )


 
ما هو m2-2 اذا كان m1-1 اذا كان الحديد بطول الكمره يعتمد على m1-1 فماذا نعمل مع العزم m2-2
انه حديد الكانات . لست جازماً ولكن ماذا سيكون M2-2


----------



## deadheart333 (24 يناير 2013)

لا تنسى ان المخدة او الكمرة المخفية علشان الالفاظ عبارة عن shell element يعنى عندى حديد فى اتجاه طول الكمرة واللى هو انا محتاجه واللى هو من m11 ....وحديد فى اتجاه عرض الكمرة واللى هو m22 وده مش عايزه فى حاجة تمام كدة يا اخويا العزيز او اختى العزيزة مش عارف بصراحة....اما V13 دة الشير فى اتجاه الطول الطويل للمخدة ودة اللى انا عايزة وهاصمم عليه اما V23 دة الشير فى اتجاه عرض المخدة ودة مالوش اى 30 لازمة...يعنى اللى احنا بنعوزهم يا اخى فى الله m11>>v13 لكن m22 و v23 عندنا بالمصرى نقول حمادة بالجنزبيل يعنى مالهومش لازمة ارجو اكون قلت معلومة تفيدك


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (7 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لدي استفسار هل الحلول اعلاه ممكن ان يجدها المبتدئ في ملف المساعدة للبرنامج ام لا


----------



## احمد بدر1 (9 يونيو 2013)

تمام بس يابشمهندس ازاى ارسم كمرة على اساس انها بلاطة اذا كنت معرف البلاطة بيطلب slap thickness هدخلها وليكن 30 سم طب عرض الكمر المدفون اعرفة ازاى ارجو الرد


----------



## civilworks (7 ديسمبر 2013)

(- عند اخذ سمك البلاطه العلويه بمقدار 0.001 متر هكذا قللنا من جسائتها ولذلك لا يمكن اعتماد نتيجة الترخيم
يمكن ادخال الاعصاب ككمرات على شكل حرف T- sec شامله سمك البلاطه أو يمكن الاعتماد على تعريف البلاطه الهوردى الخاصه بالبرنامج مع عمل لها end release فى الاتجاهات الغير موجه عليها حمل البلاطه فى حالة البلاطه الهوردى ذات الاتجاه الواحد لان كما قلنا أن برنامج السيف يتعامل مع البلاطه على أساس أنها بلاطه Flat slab ) ..

هل المقصود هنا بشمهندس اسامة عمل Edge Release من قائمة Assign  

و في هذه الحالة بفرض ان اتجاه تحميل البلاطة ف Y كيف يمكن تحرير x و العكس ؟؟!!


----------



## civil en.ali (7 ديسمبر 2013)

الله يجزاكم خير


----------



## fazlok (8 ديسمبر 2013)

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## abu_nazar (8 ديسمبر 2013)

الف شكر


----------



## balboul83 (8 ديسمبر 2013)

can you please explain the deflection check for this Slab


----------



## مجدى..مسلم (11 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير واعانك على نشر المفيد شكرا لك


----------



## eng.ahmed17 (12 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
نفس المثالى الى حضرتك حليته على البرنامج بشمهندس أسامه أنا حليته بتعريف البلاطة Hollow Block من برنامج ال safe 
وكانت نتائج ال Moment عالكمرات قريبة جداً من الحل اليدوى 
ودى صورة من نتيجة الموينت على الكمرة 

وده المانيوال 

وده موديل السيف


----------



## مهندس عامر (12 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا اخ احمد على الجهود ولكن الملف السيف ماتفتح عندي فالامتداد لايظهر للسيف وعملت امبورت ومافتحت


----------



## eng.ahmed17 (13 ديسمبر 2013)

مهندس عامر قال:


> شكرا اخ احمد على الجهود ولكن الملف السيف ماتفتح عندي فالامتداد لايظهر للسيف وعملت امبورت ومافتحت



العفو أخى الكريم 
أنا السيف الى عندى safe v 12.3.2 
ومش عارف الحقيقة هل فى طريقة ليعمل عندك على فيرجن أقدم ولا لأ


----------



## ahmed nabil1987 (27 يناير 2014)

شكراً لك مهندس أسامة , وزادك الله علماً ونفعاً للمسلمين,,,


----------



## aymanallam (6 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## essam saleh (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## عطية درويش (17 فبراير 2014)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> اولا اذكر بأن الهدف الرئيسى من طريقة الادخال للبلاطه الهوردى والكمر الهودرى التى قمت باقتراحها وعملها على برنامج السيف 12 كان هدفها الاساسى هو محاولة الوصول للحل اليدوى على البرنامج وخصوصا للكمرات المدفونه hidden beam ومحاولة عدم تداخل الاحمال نتيجة تداخل الكمرات المدفونه مع البلاطه الهوردى وذلك عند تعريفها ورسمها بالطريقه الموجوده ببرنامج السيف 12 والتى لاتعطى نتائج مثل او قريبه من الحل اليدوى وخصوصا للكمرات المدفونه
> واذا رجعنا الى حساباتك المرفقه وهى خاصه بحساب العزوم على الاعصاب وليس الكمرات المدفونه فنلاحظ الاتى
> 
> ...


بارك الله لك يا مهندس اسامه


----------



## ali_mahmod151 (29 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خيرا وزادكم علما على علم


----------



## balboul83 (30 مايو 2014)

dear Eng. Ousama
Kindly find below a safe model + the manual check for the moment by excel table, the result of the bending moment for the upper beam is logic but the mid one is very far from the hand calculation, please check and advice.
Eng. BIlal

safe model:
Ribbed Slab issue

moment diagram
:

http://im51.gulfup.com/ctiErY.png

excel table:

beam bending moment

your quick reply is very appreciated.


----------



## balboul83 (30 مايو 2014)

dear Eng. Ousama
Kindly find below a safe model + the manual check for the moment by excel table, the result of the bending moment for the upper beam is logic but the mid one is very far from the hand calculation, please check and advice.
Eng. BIlal

safe model:
Ribbed Slab issue

moment diagram
:

http://im51.gulfup.com/ctiErY.png

excel table:

beam bending moment

your quick reply is very appreciated.


----------



## هاني علي 26 (31 مايو 2014)

وحشتنا يامهندسنا الكريم


----------



## أسامه نواره (1 يونيو 2014)

balboul83; قال:


> dear Eng. Ousama
> Kindly find below a safe model + the manual check for the moment by excel table, the result of the bending moment for the upper beam is logic but the mid one is very far from the hand calculation, please check and advice.
> Eng. BIlal
> 
> ...


]

Dear eng.:balboul83
as we explain before your hand calculation for hidden beam from ribs is approximate calculations 
for near exact calculation of reaction of ribs on hidden beam you must consider every rib as continuous beam and finally consider reactions of ribs as concentrated loads on hidden beams


----------



## balboul83 (1 يونيو 2014)

dear eng. ousama
kindly find attached the picture to show that CSI safe almost give a reasnable value for the benging moment of B1- but the problem is for B2.

i guess there is a problem from the rib value of the bending moment. can you please have a look on that.

best regards
Bilal

ribs bending moment diagram
value of moment:

values of moments


----------



## ENG_AMR ELSHEIKH (15 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كل عام وأنت بخير وجزاكم الله كل خير على هذا الموضوع المهم وكان عندى سؤال بسيط الجزء الخاص بالكمرات المدفونة فى جدوال التسليح هل يكون هناك اختلاف بين جدوال التسليح بينها وبين الكمرات الساقطة


----------



## abood abdalla (9 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
لو اعتبرنا انو السلابة رقيقة (1 سم مثلا) ثم حسبنا الحمل واضفناه . هل يمكن اعتماد القيم والنتائج؟؟؟؟؟؟
على فرض انو مطلوب تصميم الكمرات فقط


----------



## غيث طه (9 نوفمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم الاستاذ اسامه المحترم أرجو منك اكمل دورة الزلازل اذا أمكن ذلك وإذا تعذر عليك فلك جزيل الشكر على جميع المعلومات التي رفدت بها الملتقى وان أمكن أرجو منك التكلم عن حل مشكلة الأعمدة الطابق العلوي اكبر من السفلي مع بالغ الشكر


----------



## almass (20 فبراير 2016)

up


----------

